# Some photos taken during weekend



## yen_saw (Jul 13, 2009)

It doesn't take very long to get my hands full on mantis again. After taking the mantis back from the museum and Dinora, it is time to get busy again with my camera.

Creobroter nebulosa hatching



























Another D. lobata ooth











D. dessicata male. He is asking me when will i clean up the cage  






Malaysia shield mantis











Still too lazy to pull out my SLR camera and the tripod to shoot the smaller sp. (Leptomantella and Tropipdomantis).....  one day i will....


----------



## agent A (Jul 13, 2009)

wow cool pics!


----------



## Katnapper (Jul 13, 2009)

Very nice, Yen.  I'm glad to hear you're "back in the saddle again!" hehe


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 13, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Very nice, Yen.  I'm glad to hear you're "back in the saddle again!" hehe


Thanks Becky  Back in the saddle it is! trying to keep it under 10 species is a tough act


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jul 13, 2009)

They look great Yen! Love the hatchings!


----------



## ABbuggin (Jul 13, 2009)

Cool pics.  The D. lobata is pretty dark for the species.


----------



## hierodula (Jul 13, 2009)

awesome! glad theyre all alive


----------



## leviatan (Jul 13, 2009)

Cool pics Yen


----------



## Rick (Jul 13, 2009)

More great pics Yen.


----------



## Falchion (Jul 13, 2009)

Wow great photos!! Feel privilaged to see them hatch like that! It's a first for me  

Jon


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 13, 2009)

Great pictures even with out the tripod and SLR camera.


----------



## Lizard (Jul 14, 2009)

Nice pictures Yen.


----------



## yen_saw (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks all. Lucky to catch the hatching on the right time. It was all good till this morning when my wild collected orchid female die  She dropped an ooth being going.



ABbuggin said:


> Cool pics.  The D. lobata is pretty dark for the species.


Yes they can be in different color morph, this one is as dark as the typical D. dessicata.


----------



## EntomoAK (Jul 16, 2009)

She watch oothek. Cool D. dessiciata


----------

